# ITA submitted -Medical???HELP



## WinnieQ (May 23, 2012)

Hi, having been using this site to help me through visa process and keep me sane, so thanks to all. 
I submitted out ITA yesterday with all required documents, but have concerns regarding my husband's medical blood results. We have both been going to the gym 5 days a week for last 4 months and he has lost over a stone and myself 3/4 of a stone and we've been eating well, although OH continued to drink and go out. 
We did the medicals 2 weeks ago, and his TSH (thyroid) came back with a higher result than normal range and his gamma gt reading came back high, everything else fine. I went to our own gp and he adjusted his under-active thyroid medication dose and recommended no alcohol for 4 weeks and to do a retest. 
As the 4 months to submit ITA is nearly up. I had to send it with the abnormal readings and a letter from GP stating thyroid medication was adjusted and being monitored and a lifestyle adjustment recommended and retest in 4 weeks.
I intend to submit new results (if ok) in 4 weeks as an addition to application, does anyone know if this is alright and if this will affect the process time of application or result in a refusal. 

also if anyone has any info on current processing times for SMC PR no job offer London Branch it would be appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think anything you've mentioned should present an overwhelming problem, however, it's likely your application will be referred to the MA and they will want to see the retest results, all of which amounts to time. Assuming the required medication isn't too expensive, the retest results go reasonably and you're patient, I don't think you should have a serious issue.


----------

